# Taco Spaghetti



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Putting this together now. Pics later tonight.



*Taco Spaghetti Recipe*
ingredients
8 ounces spaghetti
1-1/4 pounds lean ground beef or ground turkey
1 (1-oz) package taco seasoning
2/3 cup water
1 can (10.75-oz) cream of chicken soup
1 can (10-oz) can R-otel diced tomatoes with green chilies, undrained
1 (8-oz) package Velveeta cheese, cubed
1-1/2 cups shredded cheddar cheese

directions
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 
Lightly spray a 9×9-inch pan with cooking spray. Set aside.
Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain. Set aside.
In a large skillet cook ground beef over medium-high heat until no longer pink. Drain fat. Return meat to skillet. Add taco seasoning and water. Stir to combine. Cook for 5 minutes.
Stir in soup, Velveeta and Rotel tomatoes. Reduce heat to low, and cook until the cheese melts, stirring constantly.
Stir in cooked spaghetti and pour into prepared dish. Top with cheddar cheese.
Bake for 30 minutes or until heated through.


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Never seen or heard of anything like this...it sounds real good! I'll be checking back in later for sure......got my stomach growling now lol!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2021)

Sounds like what we call Rotel chicken spaghetti but with ground beef instead. Delicious stuff


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking forward to photos and the taste test.  I've made EnchaLasagna where you substitute corn tortillas for lasagna noodles, it's good too.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 5, 2021)

I went with the ground turkey.







Then the water and taco seasoning.






Added the cream of chicken and rotel. Cooked until just a simmer.






Next the velveeta until melted.






Mixed in the pasta in two 8x8 foils. Topped both with the grated cheddar.






Baked one pan and put the other in fridge.






Ok taste it.
Taste good. next time put some pepperoni on it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2021)

Looks delicious Rick


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Say what I've never seen this on a Pa buffet.    

Warren


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 5, 2021)

Sure looks good to me! Im gonna try this!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 5, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Say what I've never seen this on a Pa buffet.
> 
> Warren


My wife ate spaghetti pizza when she grew up in Lititz. I never heard of it until she made it for me way way back when we married.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks for the likes doods.


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 5, 2021)

Throwing pepperoni in next time to really solidify it as Mexitalian :) Looks tasty to me.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 5, 2021)

Italian nachos?
I love fusion food.


----------



## AviBennet (Jan 5, 2021)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I went with the ground turkey.
> View attachment 478930
> 
> 
> ...


Wow That Looks Delicious.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 6, 2021)

Will be trying this recipe. Looks awesome.


----------

